# AK-47 kits?



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

Has any one ever had any experance with buying an AK-47 kit over the inrernet? I am interasted in purching one and and I am wondering if anybody knows if if they work or are real. I will probly buy one from www.tapco.com (go to the ak parts kits bar in the lower left of the screen).


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

Those do not come with a reciver and you have to have the right tools to put one together. You would be better off to just buy one that is ready to go.


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

thanks ,I do know a gunsmith so i will ask if he can get me one, do u know how much a recevar cousts?


----------



## hunterX (Dec 21, 2005)

I just reelized that they are selling recevers in a 
'' sofened state" how hard are they to put together?


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

http://www.globaltrades.com/
Check out these guys for a reciever. They're ready to go, ya' just have to rivet in the trunion and press in the barrel.


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I just sold my AK today, i like the AR15 much better. It is so easy to put an entire rifle together. You can also check out the AK47 forums at AR15.com,lots of info there.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

When you build


----------

